# Door latch broken/1993 Altama



## almondjoy55 (May 16, 2005)

My door latch is broken and the door won't open. We must remove the panel to open the door and change the latch but we must open the door to remove the panel. Does anyone have a brillent idea about how to get the door opened? Think we have tried about everything. Thanks.


----------

